# WHO BELIEVES IN GHOSTS



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Ok, i really need to know the answer to this. who among you believes in ghosts? i had just been writing a letter to my mom in laws brother about issues that arose within his family unit and needed his input but also because he had asked me more about how sick his sister had been and why she did not want him to go to her funeral last October. i was explaining this too him in a letter while trying to remain unbiased and nice about it. He is sick himself and i guess he is looking for closure into why his relationship with hes sister had been so bad. 

i was right in the middle of trying to explain this all to him and not hurt his feelings when something happened here in the office that scared the heck out of my daughter, bearla, her sister and i.

there was a vacuum in the corner of the room and i was reading the letter or what i had of it up to that point to my daughter to see whether i was being nice enough and the vacuum suddenly turned on without aide. do you think this was my mom in law voicing her opinion or a fluke accident'
no one was near it at the time it turned on


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I do ... I used to see them when I was a child.










And I remember every one of those incidences.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

my house has spirits.
dylan saw them yesterday, actually. either that or he was watching an invisible bug walking across the ceiling.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

fluke accident!!!the only ghost that i know is in hollywood!


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

I definitely believe in ghosts. My mom grew up in a converted pub in rural England that was home to a few spirits - she can relive one particular experience to this day and it still gives her chills! I also posted on here a few months ago about the things that occur ocassionally in my house I am in now. Luckily it is not anything too freaky! But I definitely believe they are out there and that some people will be more open to "receiving" and "seeing" them than others.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

I wish I didn't...but I do...but only because my father-in-law paid a visit to our house about two weeks after he passed on


----------



## sume747 (Apr 3, 2008)

I definatlely believe. Ghost Hunters is one of my favorite shows.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

i have often seen my father in law but this thing with the vacuum really did me in today. i ahve always believed in ghosts and what got me today is that it was like my mom in law was trying to get my attention and tell me not to sugar coat it.

Just after i made that post it turned on again and a picture right beside her urn fell off the shelf. i could almost hear her saying, 'Joahanna, (she was dutch) dont be sugar coating it, give my brother a peice of your s and my mind!" 

My father in law died a few years before mom and when she passed i could see him standing there saying 'oh god now, there goes the quiet," He was from germany and he use to often say that Mom could make the worst vilen in the world confess to their sins, and that he would rather be in the alps of germany that deal with her when she got angry. lol i had to agree


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

me too! They exist. Seen them. Gets a little hair raising but for the most part they are like echos of people lives. Haven't seen one in a long time, but I now make a habit of cleansing and blessing places I move into. Never hurts!


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

I won't say I've seen ghosts, but I did get come communication from a young girl who had died in an automobile accident. She was 18 and we were second cousins by marriage. She felt more like a niece because of the age difference. I always did her hair, which was very beautiful and she was so proud of it, and her parents asked me if I would go to the funeral home to do it for the last time, and check things over to make sure Brooke would be satisfied. I did her hair like we always did, and painted her nails, (she had on polish but it was chipped), plucked a few stray eyebrows, and then put on "her" perfume. I got through all of this just fine, sad but not crying. On my way back to work at my salon, I began to wish that I had taken the rest of the day off, and mentally had a war with myself, saying on the one hand it would be nice to stay home for the rest of the day, and then reasoning that it wouldn't be doing anyone any good and I might as well go to work. I felt that someone was trying to tell me something. I pulled over and sat there for a few minutes, and it was Brooke, telling me she was so sorry. Not like she was sorry she had died, but sorry that it had been hard on me, sorry that I had to work on her body that way and help the undertaker put her into the casket. I finally just cried and said out loud to her, don't worry honey I'll be fine, everything will be alright, and then she thanked me. I've never heard from her since. So, do I think it is your mother in law, turning on the vacume and knocking down pictures-YES


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I believe in ghosts and angels. There are signs all around us if we want to read them.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

it just freaks me out when she or other spirits do things like that but dont show themselves. i have been seeing spirits since i was young, but they always looked real, looked solid to me, but when they dont materialize and do the type of things that i witnessed today it unnerves me abit. mom was always a demanding woman in life and it appears that she is going to be even now.

funny thing is, this did not happen in the house she use to live in, it happened in the house i use to live in but moved my daughter and grandbaby etc into after mom died. the other house is larger so it made more sense. If she wants us to know she is around her at her home where i live, then she definetly makes it obvious when she is mad. Things will fall over or teh phone will keep ringing or we get static on the tV and you can hear someone talking. the static interupts the movie or show we are watching. that is ok, but things dropping and crashing to the ground right behind me or vacuums suddenly turning on or microwaves setting off thier times, just gies me chills


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

I believe! And now my DH does too.... now that he's seen her!

We have a spirit in the house.... 

Not a scary 'boo' kind of spirit, she's just.... here....

My DH thought I was nuts at the start, but he's seen her too....

The dogs also seem to see her, and will sit quietly, whine, 
and **** their heads from side to side as if they're listening to someone...

I wonder what they are actually hearing/sensing?

I hope she keeps the puppers company when we're at work...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

At the expense of sounding even loonier on this forum than usual...







I have always felt energies and what I call "leftovers" remaining in rooms where events, emotional situations, etc have happened, even long in the past sometimes. The feelings bring brief images/impressions.. and sometimes these 'reviews' emmanate from objects and not just a room per se.

Funny story, but TRUE: My sister has a







TOILET GHOST.







She lives in an historic home in Massachusetts. It was built in the 1700s, another part of the home was built in 1800s. The house has been a firestation sleeping and living quarters, a blacksmith shop, and a private home. Many evenings at about 5pm, there comes a terrifying, shocking wave of stench (exactly, precisely as if someone had used the loo) that billows forth in an overwhelming, choking miasma from a place in the home where there has once been a sort of indoor outhouse area. The town, the county, and several agencies have been out to check leaks, gas, lines, environmental causes, etc etc-- and never a cause. She has been alone in the house, heard cuboards open (creeeak) in the former toilet area, and she from the livingroom very sternly demanded "CLOSE THAT ***RIGHT*** NOW!!".. and heard it creeeeak back closed with a soft click. Our guess with The Toilet Ghost is that he was a guy coming home from work every evening to first, uh, use the facilities.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I believe in ghosts. My neice who is austic has seen them several times. She has describe the ghosts she sees to my sister and my mom and the two men are my father (he died in 1985) and my grandpa (never met him in my life.) Funny thing is, my neice never met either one and when my father passed way my mom lived in IL. They currently live in TN. 

I know when my mom was still in IL she had problems with this specific pair of earrings. It was the very first pair of gold earrings my dad bought for her. There were several times she went to wear them and there was only one there. Shortly after the second on would appear.

My mom has also seen ghosts of her father in a house we lived in a long long time ago. But my mom and dad bought that house from my grandparents.

Berla, what do you think would happen if you unplugged the vaccum? Think it would still come on?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 1, 2007)

The day my Grandmother was buried I saw a wolf just sitting on the ice in the middle of the lake........directly across from the house
her mother grew up in and she loved. She always said she felt more at peace there and felt the presence of her family. I often did myself and felt that same peace so I always believed her. I often spoke to them. That wolf just sat there, middle of the day out in the open. Then he started playing and left. I always felt there was a connection of sorts .........like GM was saying don't worry, now I am strong and happy.

There is a spirit in my house and something happened on the stairs.
I feel it and sometimes I have stumbled for no reason on the stairs.
My room is colder then the rest, for no apparent reason I will feel a chill pass across the bed and then it is gone.

My sons friend who believes in spirits told my son he "felt" someone watching him. From the stairs and this was before my son and I spoke about it.

They want to bring in a ouji board - but I said no. Let the spirits be - if they want to make themselves known they will.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

well, since you brought it up...
my dad died at home. a few days prior to his passing, we got him a hospital bed and set it up in the living room, up against the wall where the sofa usually was. earlier that day, he lost control of his bodily functions, and, well, it smelled pretty bad.
for many years, i would come down the steps and just get a whiff of that smell.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DSuddBerla, what do you think would happen if you unplugged the vaccum? Think it would still come on?


*shiver* That would be a GOOD way to test for a presense!!! O_O Eep!

I saw my dead grandfather whom I have never met in real life. He died when my mother was just 12 years old. I described him to my mother, and she said her hands turned cold. 

I also used to have visits from my grandmother my first few years in the US, and it always falls on the day the Gates of **** opens. It's a Chinese thing, too complicated to explain. But the date is different every year due to the Lunar Calender, and I have no idea when it begins since I live so far from home. I would call up my mom, and say, "Hey, guess who visited me? ... .. " and my mother would always tear up and reply "Oh it's Cheng Meng." 

There were several others as well. I used to see a man in orange shirt under a tree when we used to play soccer as kids. He would appear at dusk, just as the street lamps turned on. No one would see him, and I would get so mad thinking my friends were messing with me. 

I don't know if this is being psychic, or going crazy. I see things happen before my eyes, and feel it while awake ... kinda like being in a movie. I foresaw my car accident a few days before it happened, while listening to Tiesto. Totally felt everything, from the cold fear in my heart, to my hands going numb from dread to visualizing the impact. My car was hit while listening to that track. 

Ouch.

I sometimes would mention out loud my strange awake dreams if a friend happens to be next to me. The incident would occur usually within a couple of days. But it's usually very bad things, so I was labelled a jinx by a few acquaintances. I haven't had one in over two years.

~ Rei


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

I do believe in spirits (angels and demons), but I don’t believe in the ghosts of people that passed away running around the earth anymore. I use to think they were people and saw all kinds of things in years past. Then I found a deep faith in God and all of the ‘spirits’ started getting really nasty right after that happened. They were imposters and I sent them all packing.







I don’t put up with that kind of harassment anymore.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

A family friend has heard a child calling, when her own kids were not home. She has a 4 year old daughter who brought up that she has a "ghosty friend" who "sometimes lives here with us." 

One day, the daughter was coloring a picture at the table. The Mom felt a chill. The daughter said "My ghostie friend is here," and continued to color. The Mom then asked "What is your ghostie friend doing now, honey?" Her 4 year old daughter looked up from her coloring towards her left, and then went back coloring, saying "Looking at you." 

I would think most 4 year olds would spin a wonderful fantastic tale about "She's riding on a purple and gold unicorn in the kitchen!" or imagin solidarity, "She's coloring, just like me." I would not expect such a ho-hum answer that sounds so matter-of-fact.


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

Patti, that would FREAK me out!!!


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

that story cracks me up. our babies and even tara seem to listen to something around taht house and ours lately as well. every night at 9:30 the pit sits near the stairs leading to the basement staring at something and wagging his tail and holding his paw up to it. tara talks to someone and laughs with them though im not sure who, because i only catch a faint outline of them. i know the house my daughter is living in does have one ghost and has had for many years, we called him casper, and he always hated if anyone went in the girls room when they were younger if they were asleep.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

i tried that today, we unplugged it and i was working away and the darn thing scared the by jesus out of me again. i was working on some legal briefs and right in the middle of one passage it went off. My poor pregnant daughter grabbed the baby (Tara) and went upstairs. Misty however kept running around, wagging her tail and taking her toy over near the vacuum and dropping it then chasing her tail. silly pup. the cats however were a dif story, one fled to the window sill, another out of the basement office and up the stairs, and one under my desk. my son in law, the big hero, didnt beleive it at first until he walked over to turn it off and seen the plug out of it. 

again, just before that we had been talking about some things taht needed attention concerning my mom in law and it went off. i swear if it happens again its going out the door. im wondering if its a surge through the house atmosphere or my mom in law, because my computer, my daughters computer and the dryer in the other room all started acting up. my lap top wasnt plugged in though, the babies listening device (the hand held) that we have in the office for when the baby is up having a nap also started making a hissing sound and you could hear a voice on and off


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Cameo
> 
> They want to bring in a ouji board - but I said no. Let the spirits be - if they want to make themselves known they will.


DONT LET THEM USE A OUJI board, seriously.
i beleive in ghosts, yes, i do blessings around our house and salt our doors and when the moon is full and looks like waht they call, blood on the moon, i have even circled the outside of the house with salt and brick dust but never ever use a ouji. 

they can be very dangerous in the wrong hands, because unless a person knows exactly how to do blessings and cast a protective circle, bad spirits can cross or behave like a spirit that they feel the un educated user may trust. ive heard of alot of bad things happening.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: The Stig
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DSuddBerla, what do you think would happen if you unplugged the vaccum? Think it would still come on?
> ...


you are not a jinx, you have physcic connections. and that is a good thing. its a gift. at least many feel so, others feel taht by being able to see a spirit or seeing something that is going to happen, they must be possessed etc. but its so not true. people that have that ability are given the gift, usually after a accident or death in the family. it is passed on from what my aunt says. she also claims that most of the women in our family have some form of it. some feel its a curse to them because they dont lke being able to see things. i am one of tehm at times. i dont like seeing things and i often try to keep my mouth shut about it when i do, i usually wait until someone in the family has said something. the big joke around here now is when someone says they just experienced dejavu, i tell them there is a glich in the matrix.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes I believe, as does and my sister and my mother is a firm believer now too. We even have a "ghost" picture published in a Jeff Belanger book. I bought it as a gift for my mom since her name is in there. It is up on the ghostvillage website if you search for Cochem Germany. Most of our stuff is just mundane. Chair rocking and doors opening. But I have seen then in MCAS New River barracks where I used to live. Big black figures in a fully locked room, eventually it got physical. I never went back to that room. There was a time in boot camp in a known haunted building that toilets flushed on their own, doors opened and shut, you heard knocking and a window blew out!


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

Nope don`t believe and neither have I had anybody prove their existence to me. I grew up in a funeral home in Easton. My Grandfather was a funeral director, my great uncle and my two uncles are funeral directors and my wifes cousin is too and none believe there are ghosts.


----------



## fuzzmom (Jul 13, 2004)

Lets just say when I lived in Watertown, MA as a kid I experienced a few things that made me believe some things can't be explained 'scientifically', at least not yet. I always felt there was something different about the house. I never felt that way about any other house I've lived in, just that one.

I'm also a skeptic and don't believe that everything weird is paranormal. You need to prove it to me.

And I have to say I'm a fan of Ghost Hunters (TAPS) on the Sci-Fi channel.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: RubySlippersme too! They exist. Seen them. Gets a little hair raising but for the most part they are like echos of people lives. Haven't seen one in a long time, but I now make a habit of cleansing and blessing places I move into. Never hurts!


How does one go about "cleansing and blessing"? Just curious...


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I've posted this before, but I think we had a visit from Ray's ghost a few months ago -

I was standing in front of the mirror drying my hair and I saw this in the mirror - I turned around and for a split second, wondered how Kaiser got in the shower - but Kaiser was in the bedroom - and this image was on the shower door -

I think Ray was letting us know he's still watching us!


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

There are angels all around us...


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

you can do blessing with sweet grass. or holy water. i use both. i will walk to each corner of each room with a lit bundle of sweet grass and ask that the heavenly spirits protect and cleans the house and protect all taht reside within. 
i do beleive in angels very very much romeosmom
i think they are with us every single minute.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I believe in ghost, I can't be convinced there's not!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

I love that picture of Ray's ghost. I have to show my DH. I see ghosts all the time, well, more than most people. It's an honor and they're all old friends. I also love it when I get to see my departed friends in dreams, they always come and say hi.

I learned a long time ago when I would have a dream about a dog or other pet who had died and they came and showed me they did not really die but were living with another family, that they were in a new life there. Sometimes they come back to you but sometimes not for a long, long time.

I had this one old rabbit die who came to me in a dream and told me quite indignantly in a deep voice, "I am not really dead. Now you call Dr. So and So and Dr. So and So and tell them that. And then you put my ashes back in the other room with my mate!" I promised him I would and then he hopped off.

So I called both vets and told them that he had wanted me to tell them that he wasn't really dead. Of course I got silence for a moment. But I don't care. I kept my promise.

I have associates who smile sadly when I say stuff like this because they think it's sad I'm insane. I think it's sad that their Universe is so small.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: bearlasmomyou can do blessing with sweet grass. or holy water. i use both. i will walk to each corner of each room with a lit bundle of sweet grass and ask that the heavenly spirits protect and cleans the house and protect all taht reside within.
> i do beleive in angels very very much romeosmom
> i think they are with us every single minute.


Thanks! another dumb question, though....what is sweet grass? and, I think I read (on here once?) that you can put eucalyptus in the corners of rooms to ward off "bad" spirits? Ever heard of that?

I believe spirits are here with us; Heidi and Tasha have gone for walks with me (and they can run and play like they used to!) and my dad has visited....


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: marylou
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: bearlasmomyou can do blessing with sweet grass. or holy water. i use both. i will walk to each corner of each room with a lit bundle of sweet grass and ask that the heavenly spirits protect and cleans the house and protect all taht reside within.
> ...


its not a stupid question marylou,
sweetgrass is grown by the natives, you can also find it in the wild, it is the long, sweet smelling grass taht looks the color of sage. it smells so beautiful when its burning. Yes, eucalyptus is great for warding of spirits. if you feel that you have alot of spirits coming around at night and dont want to keep loosing sleep, hang spirit catchers, they are much like dream catchers. 
i often feel my father in law and our dog king walking with me when i am stressed and i go for my long walks. at times i can almost feel kings head laying on my leg.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you Joanne! I was going to put eucalyptus in the corners of the house (it smells good) but didn't want to keep away "friendly" visitors....

I'm going to see if I can find sweet grass, too.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

you are welcome, 
you can ask unwanted 'visitors' to leave as well. place the eucalyptus around the house, put salt in a bowl and place them on the same table. if you can get a bottle of holy water pour some in a bowl and place with the rest. light a white candle and say 'we welcome our friendly dearly deaprted, but request that all who are unfriendly, seek to disturb our peace or to harm in anyway, please take this time to leave us, leave us now and in peace, this i pray, so mote it be.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok vacuum thing is too weird. You said something about a power surge but the vacuum was not plugged in. Honestly I really think your MIL is trying to tell you something and obviously trying very hard.

Mentioning the Ouji board made me think of something, but I don't wanna steal your post, so check out the Ouji Board post.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

In the Chat Room.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

MIL was up to it again last night. we have been going through alot with my youngest and her boyfriend whom she finaly had sense to break up with. he has been abusing her mentally, physically and emotionally. last night MIL must have been visitiing her again. all the pictures that my DD had on the shelf of her ex and herself flew off and smashed the wall. 

at the time it happened, we were just getting back home from dinner. we took her out to cheer her up. just as we were taking off our shoes we heard the first crash, we ran in thinking it may be the cat. the cat (MILs) was under my daughters bed. as i went to go and investigate, thinking it had indeed been the cat, the rest of them (5) came flying off the shelf and almost hit me. it was as if, dd and dh were standing behind me and said it looked as if someone had taken their arm and swept everything off.

i cleaned it all up with her. not one of us said a word. about 15 min later a broken phone that was siting near the counter and was UNPLUGED, started ringing and fell of the counter.
i called out to mil and told her that things were under control and that she neednt worry about my dd that everything would be fine. my dd called out to her grandma and told her the same and within seconds the house was filled with the smell of lilacs, her favorite flower. ok, i have seen ghosts, talked to ghosts, gotten rid of nasty ones, and learned to live with other ones and their creaking floors etc but i ahve never come across one as physical as MIL. she had been a very strong person when she was alive, and didnt mince her words or hold back if she had something to say and if you hurt someone in her famiy, god help you! she was fiercely protective of us all. 

i laughingly told dd she she tell her gramma where the guy lives so she could handle him. my hair on the back of my neck stood on end when she actually did, call out saying, 'gramma if you are here still, he lives at ........"
im still getting the creeps today


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

wow

Amazing!


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: fuzzmom
> And I have to say I'm a fan of Ghost Hunters (TAPS) on the Sci-Fi channel.


Same here!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow. That is an incredible experience.

She must love all of you very much to be this physical in her communication. 

It would have scared me, but at the same time, a sense of peace knowing she still watches over us. 

Glad your daughter gave that jerkbox the boot! 

Tell her to be strong, and the pain will soon be eclipsed by relief. 

Good or nasty, a breakup is never an easy thing to deal with.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Joanne, what makes you think it was her?


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

it makes me think its her shandril because mom would do anything and everything to help her family. she would fight to the death foof r us if she had too. she loved us that much. stig, it does give me comfort in away but at the same time it freaks me out taht she is making herself so physically known. she died metastisiesed cancer and had been suffering with it for years without telling us. from what i found out afterwards, she had refused to tell us for the six years taht she knew it was spreading because she loved us that much, and she knew i was battling breast cancer on and off and didnt want me worrying about her. i knew she wouldnt be coming home when i over heard her telling my daughters one ex that we adopted into the family in away that she was so so tired ans wanted him to let her go, to tell her it was okay for her too rest. she made him promise to protect us as well. she died a few days later. if she would ahve been alive during all this, that little punk that hurt her grand daughter would have been one sorry *&%. i have tried telling her the past few days that its okay for her too rest that i have it under control, but i really dont think she wants to let go yet. i have a feeling she will be around until the new baby arrives or shortly after. she had wanted to see another new baby, and a few days before she passed on, she said that she had hoped she would see just one more baby


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Berla it is way to freaky. I would be constantly on edge, but as others have so oh she must of loved all of you so much and she is just trying to protect her family and let her feelings be known.

She may disappear when the new baby is born, but she could change her mind and just wanna watch them grow up.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

thats true Danielle, she was always crazy about her kids and she considered us all HERS. DH was her only child and i have been with him 32 yrs. i loved her like my own mom and still do. She was absolutely crazy about her son. i think even near the end, she held on for him. she was always worrying more about her son and the rest of us, than she did herself.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

As long as she is not freaking you out all the time, having her around might not be such a bad thing. I really think she is just trying to tell you something, and whatever it is, you have not figured it out yet.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

true, i know she will rest when she is ready


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Very interesting posts... I absolutely believe in ghosts, spirits... I always have but more so since we bought this house 4 years ago. When I first moved in I used to hear a baby crying all the time, well my husband thought I was just hearing things because I ran a daycare, and was so used to crying that I was hearing it when it wasnt really around. The baby didnt bother me so much, but when I got the bad feeling, quesy feeling once in awhile, that did. I was in the shower one day, and heard my front door open and close. I called for my husband to see if it was him, as I never heard a car pull in. No answer. I jumped out of the shower to peek, called again, no answer. I get back in to rinse my hair, and catch a glimpse of a person standing near- couldnt make out features because it was almost shadow like, very dark. I freaked out, got out, and by then was crying and called my husband. I literally begged him to come home as quick as he could, I was hysterical. He actually told me maybe I was under too much stress and needed to take a vacation from work!! Then, a couple weeks later, one of my then daycare boys who was almost 4, was sitting on the floor accross from me while I was changing a baby. He kept looking at my couch, and I go, Zach, what are you looking at? He goes "the man on your couch". I just froze, got hair standing on end all over my body, but I said"there is no man on my couch". He goes yes there is, he is sitting right there with the baby on his lap. I almost started to cry, (yes, I am a chicken!) and just got up and changed the subject. Another time, he pointed to a pic of my great grandfather, who I was very close with gorwing up, and goes, thats your grandpa, he comes and visits you all the time. I have to say in all my years of daycare, I was shocked to hear a child say these things. I have been told by another daycare child who was 3 that he was in the play room talking to "the baby". Another night I was in our computer room, it was snowing out, husband in bed, and I hear giggling coming from outside of my computer room window, in the driveway. I am thinking, whose kids are outside this time of the night, near my windows!! So I got up, turned on the driveway light, and no one was there. No tracks in the snow. Those are just a few of the experiences I have had here. The longer I live here, things slow down and I think that whatever is here is just getting used to us. My daughter would not sleep in her room for the longest time because of the "fire in her closet". We have had a blessing done on her room and I can usually get her to sleep in there for me for at least part of the night. My husband no longer thinks it is just stress, as one day he asked me, do you have one of the daycare kids napping in the playroom? I said no why? He goes oh, I just thought I heard crying!!







I said nope, it was the "other baby". He was freaked out, as well as with another incident.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

My brother used to play with a little blonde haired girl in the first house my parents lived in. It would always be at night in the upstairs hallway.
This was before I was born, so my brother was between 2 and 3 years old.
My parents would think he was sleep walking or dreaming, but found out that a little blonde haired girl died in that house before they moved in.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Danni, you granpa is probably taking care of you and as a result, found the baby spirit in the home so he is taking care of it. because babies do not know how to cross over on their own they do become earth bown once in awhile. especially if they die tragically. for some reason, babies taht die of natural causes or illness have a easy time crossing because someone always comes to get them. In this case, the baby somehow became trapped in the house. In all probability if you do research on the home, you will find that the baby slept in your daughters room and that the cause of death was from a fire that started in that closet. 
children under the age of 12 have the ability to see spirits and other things that most adults do not. the reason that we stop seing spirits etc is because we are 'conditioned' not too. we are born with alot of abilities and we are conditioned by our parents to 'loose' those abilities. they have found that when a baby is born and the 'ability is guided and nurtered, the child will grow up still having that ability. 

i would investigate your area newspaper archives for fires and deaths on your property or in your home BEFORE you became a owner. This particular child may have died tragically as a result of the fire or other other unthinkable act and your grandpa being the loving man he had probably been in life, is taking care of it, while he watches over you.

id be interested in knowing what you find out.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

shandril i can believe it
a interesting thing happened to me a couple of years ago while studying at a friends house for our paralegal exams. my friend had not told me that she thought her house was haunted because most people she mentioned it too thought she was crazy. while we were studying, i felt like someone was staring me and looked up to see a little girl standing in the doorway, pouting. she was looking around the room and then would stare at me. 
i kept studying, and nonchalantly asked my friend if she had ever seen a elmo doll around the house. her face went white and another one of the people we were studying with asked her why. she said that she had found a elmo doll in the attic just after she moved in and had put it on a shelf when she collected other dolls from sesame street. she asked why i asked. i then told her about the little girl. i also told her i could feel the littles girls fear and asked if someone had murdered a child in the home. she said not that she was aware of. we went outside in the backyard to start a bbq and her neighbor whom she was friends with was in her yard. she asked her if she wanted to come and join us. her friend hurriedly said no. my firend told us that she had been living next door to her enighbor now for a little over a yr and the friend would never come over to her house, but she went over there all the time. i told her taht the neighbor probably knew something about the house and what had happened to the child. she called over to her neighbor and asked her to come to the fence. when she did, we walked to the fence and i asked her if she knew anything about the house my friend was living in and if she knew anything about a child that had died there. she asked how we knew? we told her that things were going on in the house and that my firned had finallly told us after i had seen the spirit. it turned out the little girl had lived there with her parents and brother. her brother had gotten fed up of the father beating him and his mom and he had over heard his dad say something about things he was going to do to the little girl. the little boy had left a diary in his rom that the police found. the man had been taunting his wife, telling her all the things he was going to do. when they went to bed that night, the boy had enough. He did not want his sister to go through what he had heard his dad talking about and he went in and smothered her in her sleep. He then did the same to his mom. he then beat his fathers head in with a baseball bat. 
before he killed himself, he went in to put his sisters elmo doll into her arm and then killed himself. she did not say how. 
we told the neighbor about the elmo doll my firend had found in the attic. she couldnt explain it. i asked my friend to go to a nearby church with me and bring a priest to the home. she didnt want to do that because she didnt know what would happen to the child. so we did the next best thing. we went in and i asked one of our friends to go and get the doll. i went to the room i had been told that the little girl had slept in and called the name that the neighbor had told us. i told her that we had found her dolly. i laid it on the guest bed in the room and told her that she was free to take it and that if she could see a light when she hugged it, she should walk into it. my friend could hear the child on and off over the next month or so laughing. she couldnt handle living there knowing what had happened so she moved and sold the house. she contacted a organization that investigates hauntings etc. they ended up buying the house and apparently shot a documentary there about the issue. i have never seen it. but from what she heard from her old neighbor, the new owner that was with the organization she had sold too, had seen and heard the child numerous times and the doll would frequently be found in various parts of the house. if the new owner got into an argument with someone in the house, the child could apparently be heard on the top floor crying


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

This is freaky stuff! I have a few stories of my own, but they are long. I will say that my dad died when I was 6 in a terrible accident. I was so troubled for so long when I would see/hear/smell things associated with him. We were not even in the same house anymore. Then, one night I saw him on the stairs of our house. We talked for a long time and I asked him not to leave me. He said he had to go, that he had been here too long, but that I would see him again and that he would always be with me.

So, sometimes I know he is here and at other times I am just at peace with it. My boys see things, too, but DH is not a believer at all, so I have to be careful what I say in front of him.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Thank you Joanne!! I am actually going to do some research and see what I can find out now!! I am hoping nothing too spooky, as much as I love Ghost Hunters, and horror movies, I am a chicken!!! I will let you know!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Danni I don't think you are a chicken. I would be freaked out by certain thing to.


----------

